# Hunter Eyes Copers



## Aesthetics_III (Apr 7, 2020)

You are cosmically coping if you believe that hunter eyes aren’t ideal. It’s been done to death, but just for a reminder; hunter eyes = sex appeal.

Cuck, wouldnt-fuck-this-man-if-he-was-the-last-person-on-Earth eyes:












I fucked her right in front of her father:










Those pretty boys eyes which supposedly have more irl appeal is just fag cope

“I want to take things slow”:










“I fucked him in the bathroom”:










Hunter eyes are a staple of sex appeal. It even extends to women as well.

Cute, pretty girls:










Sexy, sultry women:













Hunter eyes have always been found (amongst other things) in the slutty, sultry women. While the big doe eyes are always found in the cute, innocent seeming girls.














VS













To be specific, it is the narrowness of the eyes which matters most.









VS












Big, pretty eyes are not ideal for sex appeal. Don’t fall for the cope.


----------



## needsolution (Apr 7, 2020)

Chico has UEE lol


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Apr 7, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Chico has UEE lol


 
and?


----------



## needsolution (Apr 7, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> and?


It ruins your whole theory since you included him with guys who have hooded eyes.


----------



## didntreadlol (Apr 7, 2020)

nah bro gay aliens don't have sex appeal


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Apr 7, 2020)

needsolution said:


> It ruins your whole theory since you included him with guys who have hooded eyes.



You need to lurk more and take reading classes. I talked about _*hunter eyes, *_hunter eyes aren’t just hooded eyes. You can have slight uee and still have hunter eyes.


----------



## didntreadlol (Apr 7, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> You need to lurk more and take reading classes. I talked about _*hunter eyes, *_hunter eyes aren’t just hooded eyes. You can have slight uee and still have hunter eyes.


chico doesnt have hunter eyes tho


----------



## Nosecel (Apr 7, 2020)

Hunter eyes = ideal?
No way
What a discovery


----------



## needsolution (Apr 7, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> You need to lurk more and take reading classes. I talked about _*hunter eyes, *_hunter eyes aren’t just hooded eyes. You can have slight uee and still have hunter eyes.


Ok now tell me definition of hunter eyes.


----------



## GetThatBread (Apr 7, 2020)

Legit


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Apr 7, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Ok now tell me definition of hunter eyes.



https://looksmax.org/threads/hunter-eyes.54064/



Nosecel said:


> Hunter eyes = ideal?
> No way
> What a discovery



this is for the copers who say hunter eyes don’t equal sex appeal, or that big eyes are ideal


----------



## Lars (Apr 7, 2020)

huntereyes or death , but srs legit thread my girlfriend has the most beautifull blue hunter eyes


----------



## Elias (Apr 7, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Ok now tell me definition of hunter eyes.


Hunter eyes are eyes that have a downturned medial canthus and a upturned canthal tilt. They have a parallelogram shape

They are vertical narrow and horizontally wide

They normally have low amount of UEE

They also have good under eye support and most likely high cheekbones and strong protruding infraorbital bones aswell as good lateral and supra orbital bones


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Apr 7, 2020)

Frauded pic removed


----------



## Nosecel (Apr 7, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> this is for the copers who say hunter eyes don’t equal sex appeal, or that big eyes are ideal


I havent seen such people


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Apr 7, 2020)

Tbh I find prey eyes on women more attractive the guys who like hunter eyes on women are probably into femdom


----------



## Elias (Apr 7, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> View attachment 342537
> are these eyes cuck eyes?


You need to look straight at the camera and stop frauding


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Apr 7, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> View attachment 342537
> are these eyes cuck eyes?



No, but they look autistic. That may be because you’re looking up


----------



## needsolution (Apr 7, 2020)

Elias said:


> Hunter eyes are eyes that have a downturned medial canthus and a upturned canthal tilt. They have a parallelogram shape
> 
> They are vertical narrow and horizontally wide
> 
> ...






Aesthetics_III said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/hunter-eyes.54064/
> 
> 
> 
> this is for the copers who say hunter eyes don’t equal sex appeal, or that big eyes are ideal


Yeah so OP tell me what Leonardo DiCaprio is doing there? Having low PFL and roundish eyes (when not squint frauding)


----------



## didntreadlol (Apr 7, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> Tbh I find prey eyes on women more attractive


that's because prey eyes are feminine


----------



## Lars (Apr 7, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> Tbh I find prey eyes on women more attractive the guys who like hunter eyes on women are probably into femdom


i find prey cute on girls but hunter HOT


----------



## Deleted member 3853 (Apr 7, 2020)

No one claims bug eyes are more attractive than "hunter eyes" lmaog
but a single feature makes no man.


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Apr 7, 2020)

Elias said:


> You need to look straight at the camera and stop frauding


Tbh I got obsessed with the whole cranial base thing, for a while I thought my fucking midface ratio was like 0.88 because I thought my heads true position was like this and it’s why I made the
https://looksmax.org/threads/is-ryan-gosling-tilt-frauding-in-this-pic.113663/ post


----------



## Elias (Apr 7, 2020)

Also hunter eyes: are deepset eyes. The orbital bones are protruding past the eyeballs in the horizontal direction


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Apr 7, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Yeah so OP tell me what Leonardo DiCaprio is doing there? Having low PFL and roundish eyes (when not squint frauding)
> View attachment 342541



because In that pic he has hunter eyes and I need that to make a point.

also, cope

squinting





not squinting


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Apr 7, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> You need to lurk more and take reading classes. I talked about _*hunter eyes, *_hunter eyes aren’t just hooded eyes. You can have slight uee and still have hunter eyes.


chico is kind of borderline in this case though


----------



## Deleted member 3195 (Apr 7, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> “I fucked him in the bathroom”:


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Apr 7, 2020)

Elias said:


> Also hunter eyes: are deepset eyes. The orbital bones are protruding past the eyeballs in the horizontal direction


Non frauded. Been using minox foam for the past week and will continue to make eyebrows thicker 
STROMA and also some way to tighten lower eyelid and I should be good to go. My PFL is 3cm


----------



## Deleted member 3853 (Apr 7, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> View attachment 342537
> are these eyes cuck eyes?


yes bcuz fake and fraud


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Apr 7, 2020)

FragileSwitch said:


> yes bcuz fake and fraud


Updated


----------



## Deleted member 3853 (Apr 7, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> Updated


JFL at this damage control


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Apr 7, 2020)

FragileSwitch said:


> JFL at this damage control


It’s not damage control you faggot I literally replaced my frauded pic saying “removed frauded pic” acknowledging I was frauding


----------



## Deleted member 3853 (Apr 7, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> It’s not damage control you faggot


cope


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Apr 7, 2020)

FragileSwitch said:


> cope


Let’s see your bug eyes then buddy boyo


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Apr 7, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/hunter-eyes.54064/
> 
> 
> 
> this is for the copers who say hunter eyes don’t equal sex appeal, or that big eyes are ideal


Can you still have non-cuckish eyes with a low PFL and vertically narrow eyes?


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Apr 7, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Can you still have non-cockish eyes with a low PFL?



yes


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 7, 2020)

hunter eyes are a cope, eye shape, pfl and under eye support matters more for girls, and especially the eye color and contrast than any low set browridge


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Apr 7, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> yes


Looks like I need to go email Taban for an upper-eyelid surgery.


Do you think his eyes are cuckish?:


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Apr 7, 2020)

streege said:


> hunter eyes are a cope, eye shape, pfl and under eye support matters more for girls



what are the ideal for those


AleksVs said:


> Looks like I need to go email Taban for an upper-eyelid surgery.
> 
> 
> Do you think his eyes are cuckish?:
> ...



not particularly


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 7, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> what are the ideal for those


very tight under eye support giving even more a PCT looks. as wide as possible pfl, and any good eye shape be it almond, olive, or any exotic shape that is not roundish or plain. if you have the contrast with it - colored eyes, and good color skin, and thick, long good shaped eyebrow -, having even a decent amount of uee or high set browridge won't matter.
And obviously a good PCT.
in the same order of idea, downturned medial canthus is overated.


----------



## Deleted member 3853 (Apr 7, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> Let’s see your bug eyes then buddy boyo


And of course it boils down to that, keep projecting your own facial failures onto others.

Judge for yourself!


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Apr 7, 2020)

my eyes have always been my biggest flaw lol


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Apr 7, 2020)

FragileSwitch said:


> And of course it boils down to that, keep projecting your own facial failures onto others.
> 
> Judge for yourself!
> View attachment 342555


Autistic Neanderthal and most likely a LARPer


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 7, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> Autistic Neanderthal and most likely a LARPer


cope


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Apr 7, 2020)

streege said:


> very tight under eye support giving even more a PCT looks. as wide as possible pfl, and any good eye shape be it almond, olive, or any exotic shape that is not roundish or plain. if you have the contrast with it - colored eyes, and good color skin, and thick, long good shaped eyebrow -,
> And obviously a good PCT.



congratulations, you just described hunter eyes.




streege said:


> having even a decent amount of uee or high set browridge won't matter.



Can you give an example on what you think a decent amount is?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 7, 2020)

if i have to say two things that matters the most for an eye area it would be :
pfl
then very good ues.

The rest is a matter of contrast tbh - mostly godly eyebrow, and eye color, skin color.
If you have it 4, no matter the rest, you'll be seen as a chad in the eye area departement for normies.

you have to understand that normie's mind is not made for seeing singularity : for example the downturned medial canthus of andreas eriksen, is just way too much.


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Apr 7, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> cope


“Francisco Lachowski = Literally Perfection”


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Apr 7, 2020)

streege said:


> very tight under eye support giving even more a PCT looks. as wide as possible pfl, and any good eye shape be it almond, olive, or any exotic shape that is not roundish or plain. if you have the contrast with it - colored eyes, and good color skin, and thick, long good shaped eyebrow -, having even a decent amount of uee or high set browridge won't matter.
> And obviously a good PCT.
> in the same order of idea, downturned medial canthus is overated.


Mine kind of looks like mix of the model that I've posted above and @Pietrosiek except with more UEE and bad undereye-support due to bone.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 7, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> congratulations, you just described hunter eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is way more than recommended, but it's still seen as very gl for normies, and mine is close to inexistant compared to him, still he mogs me and doesn't even have hunter eyes :


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 7, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> “Francisco Lachowski = Literally Perfection”


cope if u say otherwise


streege said:


> if i have to say two things that matters the most for an eye area it would be :
> pfl
> then very good ues.
> 
> ...


its not "too much"
hunter eyes is ideal thats all, dont cope


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Apr 7, 2020)

streege said:


> this is way more than recommended, but it's still seen as very gl for normies, and mine is close to inexistant compared to him, still he mogs me and doesn't even have hunter eyes :
> 
> View attachment 342561



those are nice eyes, but I still think they’re mogged by hunter eyes








Still attractive enough for girls though.


----------



## didntreadlol (Apr 7, 2020)

FragileSwitch said:


> And of course it boils down to that, keep projecting your own facial failures onto others.
> 
> Judge for yourself!
> View attachment 342555


squint


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 7, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> cope if u say otherwise
> 
> its not "too much"
> hunter eyes is ideal thats all, dont cope


i don't cope. Look at the people that girls are wet about : 
They mostly don't have insane or not even downturned medial canthus, nor low set browridge, and most don't even have 0 UEE.
this is rare as hell and i've never seen anybody IRL with it.
While neardertal abomination with low set as hell browridge as seen as badlooking, i've forget the name of the model, simon something.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Apr 7, 2020)

streege said:


> if i have to say two things that matters the most for an eye area it would be :
> pfl
> then very good ues.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree with the downturned medial canthus part, Andreas Eriksen has the ideal medial canthus. And everybody, regardless of being a normie or not, find a down-turned medial canthus attractive, but they're just not consciously aware of it due to being bluepilled/un-educated about looks.

Hunter eyes are ideal, but there are other eye shapes that are attractive/acceptable but they are just not ideal.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 7, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> those are nice eyes, but I still think they’re mogged by hunter eyes
> 
> View attachment 342565
> 
> ...


i would agree with you aesthically wise, these are way better. But i feel like for girls, he gives autistic, distant vibes. while the other one is more conventional. Imo it's all a matter of beeing common and having the broader appeal.


----------



## Deleted member 3853 (Apr 7, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> Autistic Neanderthal


 Y-you look like a caveman!



dohbeep said:


> and most likely a LARPer


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 7, 2020)

streege said:


> i don't cope. Look at the people that girls are wet about :
> They mostly don't have insane or not even downturned medial canthus, nor low set browridge, and most don't even have 0 UEE.
> this is rare as hell and i've never seen anybody IRL with it.
> While neardertal abomination with low set as hell browridge as seen as badlooking, i've forget the name of the model, simon something.


yeah if ur browridge is too low set it looks low iq
but so what if most people dont have a downturned long medial canthus? girls would get even MORE wet if they did
also zero/very very minimal UEE is much better than everything els


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 7, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> I have to disagree with the downturned medial canthus part, Andreas Eriksen has the ideal medial canthus. And everybody, regardless of being a normie or not, find a down-turned medial canthus attractive, but they're just not consciously aware of it due to being bluepilled/un-educated about looks.
> 
> Hunter eyes are ideal, but there are other eye shapes that are attractive/acceptable but they are just not ideal.


for normie, nor for us this is not at all a perfect medial canthus, it's too much, odd :


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Apr 7, 2020)

Good thread and thx for quoting my thread

Unfortunately this forum has become full of Copes and Bluepill stuff that is not based on science.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 7, 2020)

streege said:


> for normie, nor for us this is not at all a perfect medial canthus, it's too much, odd :
> 
> View attachment 342571


cope


streege said:


> i would agree with you aesthically wise, these are way better. But i feel like for girls, he gives autistic, distant vibes. while the other one is more conventional. Imo it's all a matter of beeing common and having the broader appeal.


cope


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 7, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> yeah if ur browridge is too low set it looks low iq
> but so what if most people dont have a downturned long medial canthus? girls would get even MORE wet if they did
> also zero/very very minimal UEE is much better than everything els


if you prove me by tinder experiment that girls prefer this than more normies eye area, i'll agree with you.
as of now, those who do the best on it, are the tictoker.
Simone berlini and stuff.


Vidyacoper said:


> cope
> 
> cope


that's what i thought at first... and yet this is not the case. I hate to say it but...
somebody like squintman has the broader appeal while not beeing that gl.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Apr 7, 2020)

streege said:


> for normie, nor for us this is not at all a perfect medial canthus, it's too much, odd :
> 
> View attachment 342571


Eh, you may be right, lol. But hunter eyes are still ideal, but I agree with you on there being other eye shapes that are still deemed attractive for men.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Apr 7, 2020)

streege said:


> i would agree with you aesthically wise, these are way better. But i feel like for girls, he gives autistic, distant vibes. while the other one is more conventional. Imo it's all a matter of beeing common and having the broader appeal.



I disagree. I’m in complete agreement with you that those eyes are attractive to girls; but they don’t exude masculinity like hunter eyes do. I think those eyes only appeal to JBs, 17 and upwards hunter eyes would be more attractive imo


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 7, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> Legit
> View attachment 342536


Please measure his pfl bro


----------



## Deleted member 3195 (Apr 7, 2020)

streege said:


> for normie, nor for us this is not at all a perfect medial canthus, it's too much, odd :


You’re using extreme examples dude....


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 7, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> I disagree. I’m in complete agreement with you that those eyes are attractive to girls; but they don’t exude masculinity like hunter eyes do. I think those eyes only appeal to JBs, 17 and upwards hunter eyes would be more attractive imo


if you'r right i'm happy with that, it's just that from all my experiment, girls are too picky with these exceptions and usually call them odd or too much. While somebody like gandy is more conventionally gl, despite that i find way more aesthically gl than him somebody like opry or barrett.


Cheekbones said:


> You’re using extreme examples dude....


that's what i'm implying, there is a too much line that psler don't seem to understand.
a dowturned medial canthus is better than none, but too much is not good.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Apr 7, 2020)

streege said:


> if you'r right i'm happy with that, it's just that from all my experiment, girls are too picky with these exceptions and usually call them odd or too much. While somebody like gandy is more conventionally gl, despite that i find way more aesthically gl than him somebody like opry or barrett.



To your credit, guys like the one you posted get way more female attention then the modes worshipped here. But they’re are mostly young teenagers, so not ideal. Guys like Leo Dicaprio have a far more range and are attractive to more women then those guys. They’re also worshipped as sex icons by the majority of the public. Those guys aren’t.


----------



## Deleted member 3195 (Apr 7, 2020)

Lots of amount of cope in this thread
Hunter eyes are ideal whether masc or pretty boy
The chads jbs fawn over have GOOD EYES












*STOP THE COPE*


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 7, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> To your credit, guys like the one you posted get way more female attention then the modes worshipped here. But they’re are mostly young teenagers, so not ideal. Guys like Leo Dicaprio have a far more range and are attractive to more women then those guys. They’re also worshipped as sex icons by the majority of the public. Those guys aren’t.


as far as i can tell, the only very well known actor that has the textbook hunter eyes, is tom cruise.
Dicaprio nor has the zygos for the ues, nor the pfl nor the low set browridge for it, but he is closer to it than cuck eyes anyway.


Cheekbones said:


> Lots of amount of cope in this thread
> Hunter eyes are ideal whether masc or pretty boy
> The chads jbs fawn over have GOOD EYES
> View attachment 342580
> ...



you are arguing in my favor tbh, and the blond guy has rather an average eye area if we forget the coloring.


----------



## Bewusst (Apr 7, 2020)

Elias said:


> Hunter eyes are eyes that have a downturned medial canthus and a upturned canthal tilt. They have a parallelogram shape
> 
> They are vertical narrow and horizontally wide
> 
> ...


This. Ideally with low-set supraorbitals and brows and strong color contrast (dark prominent lashes, light eyes)


----------



## SurgerySoon (Apr 7, 2020)

Somebody actually made an eye area thread without using a photo of my eye area to demonstrate a shit eye area?


----------



## Deleted member 3853 (Apr 7, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> squint


Thx for the compliment


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Apr 7, 2020)

streege said:


> a dowturned medial canthus is better than none, but too much is not good.




I don't think that "too much downturned medial canthus" actually exists. Keep in mind that Gandy squint very hard on pics, the biggest difference also is his medial canthus width (wide).

Proof










@AleksVs 
@Aesthetics_III


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 7, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> I don't think that "too much downturned medial canthus" actually exists. Keep in mind that Gandy squint very hard on pics, the biggest difference also is his medial canthus width (wide).
> 
> Proof
> 
> ...


imo his medial canthus is the best aesthically wise.
and he has actually high pfh, and not that narrow eyes, but squinting is the easiest thing to do, we all should


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Apr 7, 2020)

streege said:


> imo his medial canthus is the best aesthically wise.
> and he has actually high pfh, and not that narrow eyes, but squinting is the easiest thing to do, we all should


But make sure not to squint too much though.


----------



## Papal_Guard (Apr 7, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> You are cosmically coping if you believe that hunter eyes aren’t ideal. It’s been done to death, but just for a reminder; hunter eyes = sex appeal.
> 
> Cuck, wouldnt-fuck-this-man-if-he-was-the-last-person-on-Earth eyes:
> 
> ...


What if you have negative hooding that makes your eyes seem like they are negatively tilted from up close and have no UEE?


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Apr 7, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> I don't think that "too much downturned medial canthus" actually exists. Keep in mind that Gandy squint very hard on pics, the biggest difference also is his medial canthus width (wide).
> 
> Proof



Cope. Over for his medial canthus.





But yea most models squint their asses off in pics, hence the insanely downturned medial canthus. When you look at them in candids, it's not nearly as remarkable. Imo, a wide PFL and high PFWH ratio matter a lot more to get "hunter eyes" in motion.

No one can look at Paul Walker here and not realize that having hunter eyes is such an insanely good feature


----------



## Krezo (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## curryslayerordeath (Apr 7, 2020)

Krezo said:


> View attachment 342746


----------



## Zangano1 (Apr 7, 2020)

yes hunter eyes are key to success


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Apr 7, 2020)

streege said:


> very tight under eye support giving even more a PCT looks. as wide as possible pfl, and any good eye shape be it almond, olive, or any exotic shape that is not roundish or plain. if you have the contrast with it - colored eyes, and good color skin, and thick, long good shaped eyebrow -, having even a decent amount of uee or high set browridge won't matter.
> And obviously a good PCT.
> in the same order of idea, downturned medial canthus is overated.


long pfl, tight undereyes, decent es ratio and you already have top tier eye are, long thick eyebrows. Everything else is a bonus like eyelashes and light eye colour. Muh uee is a meme.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Apr 7, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> Cope. Over for his medial canthus.
> View attachment 342708
> 
> 
> ...



I have his forehead height but mine is also wider. . . . .


----------



## DianabolDownie (Apr 7, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> I don't think that "too much downturned medial canthus" actually exists. Keep in mind that Gandy squint very hard on pics, the biggest difference also is his medial canthus width (wide).
> 
> Proof
> 
> ...


wish i looked like this without putting effort into the face im making


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 7, 2020)

Narrow aesthetic eyes look hot.


----------



## ImASlayer (Apr 7, 2020)

what surgery would give you hunter eyes other than almond eye?


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Apr 8, 2020)

ImASlayer said:


> what surgery would give you hunter eyes other than almond eye?



Surgeries...

Almond Eye Surgery is comprised of multiple procedures

There are only 6 cosmetic eye surgeries available
Canthopexy, canthoplasty, eyelid retraction, ptosis, orbital decompression, and upper/lower blepharoplasty

Also 

Implants, fat grafts, fillers


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 10, 2020)

PFWH ratio + straightness of lower eyelid = most important 

Rest is bonus


----------



## Deleted member 3162 (Apr 10, 2020)

What would Elsa Hosk qualify as?


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Apr 16, 2020)

Good thread again 
Got anymore good threads?


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 20, 2020)

WTFF
IS THIS LEGIT TAYLOR HILL?
SHE LOOKS LIKE AN INBRED CURRY WITH CROUZONS WTF
rip, can never look at her the same way again


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jul 20, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Chico has UEE lol


No he doesnt


----------



## Loud_Jock (Jul 20, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> Cope. Over for his medial canthus.
> View attachment 342708
> 
> 
> ...



Fuark the eye area in Paul Walker. He eye area mog me to suicide. JFL at my bug eyes. I'm getting crows feet from the perma squinting.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 1, 2021)

You guys in 200l20 were retarded to believe hunter eyes were ideal


----------



## FacialAesthetics (Feb 1, 2021)

My eyes are trash and aren't narrow or hunter eyes but my median canthus is incredible and I still can get pussy because everything else I have is top tier aside from my height and cheeks

Hair game helps a lot 

Also having a gf makes you more attracted to women. Women want what they can't have. Been dating a girl for a year and I've already fucked 12 girls in that span while dating this girl


----------

